# Digital Marketing in New Zealand?



## mandy2137

Hello Guys, 

I hope you are all doing good. 

My friend applied for NZ study visa in course Digital Marketing. She has been doing job in same field in India since 3.5 years, so she has good exp in marketing. Some of her friends in NZ saying that Digital Marketing don't have any scope there, but when searching jobs in Seek or other job portals, we found umpteen jobs regarding Digital Marketing. 

Is there any worth to opt this course? as I think she has good command over her work skills and English.

thanks


----------



## pandaporkchop

Hi there,

Finding a DM job depends alot on local experience. Having worked in Digital Marketing, although I started as a web developer and have a side hobby being an SEO Analyst. I was accepted into the role due to my strong local portfolio which produced great search results and my proven experiences with all the social network platforms done on my clients locally(I also obtain Google Certification to spice my CV up abit). And my technical background was a bonus since I do not need to rely on other code savy people to implement the changes.

Her best bet is to find a small town DM business to get some local experiences under her belt(volunteering or internship through the course would be a good start) or start advertising DM services as a freelancer on TradeMe to get some local clients to help create a strong portfolio.

However, I must warn your friend, it will be difficult to offer her DM services as not many local businesses are interested in them.


----------



## shravni

Now a days digital marketing is fast growing sector. Online business is important for each and every business. and everyone doing online marketing for their business. so obviously in digital marketing field they are needed good knowledge of digital marketer.


----------



## bali_suruchi

Hi Dear,

I'm also an SEO expert living & working in Melbourne Australia. So, I don't know much about the New Zealand market much but can tell you from Australia market prospective.

If you have experience in Digital Marketing doesn't mean you will get a job in New Zealand. The best way is to join a digital marketing course in New Zealand from a reputed training centre.

There are a couple of options available to get training and get certified in Digital Marketing.

Online Training/Inhouse training options are available. 

Hope my free advice will help you out.

Thanks!
Suruchi


----------

